# Colt hammer replacement



## yellowhammer (May 1, 2010)

I got a stolen gun back,and need to replace the hammer,due to a broken spur.Is this a gunsmith job,or can an old mechanic do it?(for a Colt Detective Special)I know it can be bobbed,but I don`t want this.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 1, 2010)

On newer guns with MIM parts, I think the parts are closer to a drop-in replacement.  In older gun like that, you may have to do more "fitting."  Also, I believe the action on a Colt is a little more finicky than other brands.  So, I would lean towards having a gunsmith do it, and not just any smith - one that works on Colt revolvers.  But, there's some folks on here with a lot more knowledge than me, see what they think.

Either way, I'm glad you got the gun back.


----------



## Sharps40 (May 2, 2010)

Find a qualified Colt gunsmith. In the longrun you'll likely be happiest and secure its done right. Might call Colt.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 3, 2010)

I agree with the others.  Colt revolvers are finicky to work on and Colt will do it for a reasonable price.  They will also have the correct parts.  There are three different hammers used on the Det Spec.


----------



## Ballplayer (May 8, 2010)

I own a Det. Special and I'm trying to figure out how they broke the spur ? that would be hard to do.   Yep, let a smith do it !


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 10, 2010)

Broken spurs are common on Colt revolvers, especially the Python series.  Usually caused by drops and falls.


----------



## yellowhammer (May 13, 2010)

*Colt hammer*

Thanks for all the input.I`ll use a gunsmith.Who`s a good one,for Colts,close to Dallas?The gun was either dropped or thrown.Some small scratches on the muzzle,a raised burr at the rear sight(which is a groove),and the missing spur.Gun was in my wife`s SUV,which was stolen and used in a smash`n`grab.SUV recovered next day.Gun recovered on Morehouse campus two months later.It took me a year to find out that Morehouse police had it.Atlanta PD dropped the ball,not Morehouse.Thanks to a helpful Atlanta PD officer,I was able to get the gun back. The officer located the gun for me,and assisted me in picking it up.There are still some good cops in Atlanta.By the way,Morehouse had,a month ago,another gun(found in a sack,with mine)a gun stolen from Rockdale county.They would like to see it returned to the owner,also.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 13, 2010)

Do you know which model your Det Spec is?

Would you happen to be a Bama Fan?


----------



## yellowhammer (May 14, 2010)

*Colt*

Don`t know the model right now,but it`s a snubbie with hard rubber wrap-around grips(factory).I bought it new in about 1995.I was a PI back then and bought it for work.It is rated to shoot +P+ but it`s not recommended to do it a lot.As for Bama,I`m a fan of the state and have considered moving there.I`m not a big sports fan except for stock car racing,Nascar and dirt tracks.I hunt and fish too much to go to ball games,`cept for grandkids.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 14, 2010)

The yellowhammer threw me.

I have a few Det Spec parts in stock, but mine are for the first and second models.  Yours is a later edition.  I would definitely return it to Colt.  Their number is 1-800-962-colt.  The website is www.coltsmfg.com.  Since it is being returned for repair you can send it yourself by UPS.  Since it is a handgun you cannot use the Post Office.


----------



## yellowhammer (May 14, 2010)

*Colt*

Thanks Mike.


----------

